# I'm taking Therapy



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

A gift from a fellow shooter

Therapy is now in my possession however I'll have

To redo the tube set the cuffs for the pouch were not holding well will redo it with constrictor 
Knots .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice


----------

